# Songs that remind you of your dog?



## CharlieB.Barkin

I heard this song for the first time after I got my GSD, and every time I hear it, I'm reminded of my GSD Charlie.

Song: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iiw7F9kZ0e8

When I hear this song I imagine exploring with my dog in a "Dances With Wolves" Spring-Summer time South Dakota/Wyoming rolling hills and field-like wilderness in clear blue skies speckles with beautiful white clouds and a nice cool breeze. 

I find this strange because there are parts of this song that say "Africa" while others say "Good ol' North American Wilderness."

For the life of me I can't remember where I first heard this song :/ 

Are there any songs that make you think of your dogs?


----------



## Pax8

Definitely this one:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdRtIQR6KW4

Kaiju's endlessly happy and always excited to go go go with whatever I ask him to do. Always happy to relax, explore, run, learn, and do pretty much anything. Best dog I could ever ask for.


----------



## MsAnneThrope

A Clearing in the Wild by Red Tail Ring

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWMlNKI7l6A

I was lucky to come across this amazing duo during my time in the Midwest for more reasons than one.

When Duke was uneasy during car rides, he used to whine...but not just any whine. It was an incredibly high pitched "you-cannot-ignore-me" whine that earned him the nickname "Rape Whistle" (true story). I began to play this song to him and he became quiet.

When I don't have the CD with me and Duke is anxious, I sing this lullaby to him and he visibly calms down.

Today, I needed this therapy as I battled lovely traffic caused by OTC. 

This song has saved my sanity on several occasions, and now, every time I hear it, I think of Duke. :wub:


----------



## Gretchen

Pink - Get the Party Started


----------



## wolfy dog

Leonard Cohen: in one of the lyrics there is a line "they gave me a German Shepherd to walk". This helped me be strong after WD died and decide to go for a new pup. So thanks to Mr. Cohen I have my beautiful new pup DDog.


----------



## DWP

*This one just does it for me*

They are the mercy.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qt8wiGInALs


----------



## LaRen616

Sinister ~ "Every Breath You Take" by The Police :laugh:

Draco ~ "Crazy" by Gnarls Barkley :crazy:


----------



## misslesleedavis1

Peanut butter jelly time.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HarleyTheGSD

Varick: Headstrong by Trapt
Harley: Spiders by System of a Down


----------



## DutchKarin

I would have to say something by AC/DC...

"I'm on the Highway to ****"
"TNT"
"Hells Bells"

Not sure which fits best.

;-)


----------



## graciesmom

Jazz is a Motown girl so I'd have to say: Get Ready. First released by the Temptations and then later Rare Earth.


----------



## Courtney

Guns & Roses - Welcome to the jungle.

It happened by chance and my husband and I got such a kick out of it.

We were cleaning up in the yard and had the Ipod docking station on the deck and that song happen to come on as Rusty rounded the corner of the house at full speed at the start of the song - it put his movement right at the beginning of the song and he looked like a badass. So we always say that's his song


----------



## sehrgutcsg

This might do > ?


----------



## Msmaria

"Came in like a wrecking ball" - Miley Cyrus.

My kids sing it when he comes home from play group. He's so happy to see them that he runs around knocking everything over with his tail.


----------



## Lilie

Msmaria said:


> "Came in like a wrecking ball" - Miley Cyrus.


Great. Now visions of the video are stuck in my head.....


----------



## Tratkins

misslesleedavis1 said:


> Peanut butter jelly time.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Now that is funny! And stuck in my head lol

Our favorite song that makes me think of Samson (especially when his tongue is hanging out of the side of his mouth is
Pharrell Williams - Happy (Despicable Me 2 - Lyric Video) - YouTube


----------



## cethlen1621

Call me lame & girly if you want, but he's such a sweet mellow boy that I think the "Good Company" song from Oliver & Company fits pretty well with his attitude towards my boyfriend & me. Also, he was rescued, so had a bit of the Oliver type story. Though, since we got him right before Halloween, I do also think of "Little Red Riding Hood" as I went as her for Halloween. Unfortunately he couldn't play my wolf for work & wouldn't pose for a picture with me either.  Lol!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## misslesleedavis1

Do you like waffles

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdsar

"If I ever leave this world alive" by Flogging Molly. Reminds me of my Ike. I can't hear it without crying. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zeeva

Zeeva (Viva) Las Vegas- no idea who it's by; probably haven't heard the song either but I know it's a song and that's the only line I know from it!

and

I am Smokeeeeyyyyyy (happeeeeeeyyyyyy)-Pharrell Williams


----------



## scarfish

every time i hear riders on the storm by the doors i think of my dogs during the line "like a dog without a bone". my dogs love bones.

my job plays 50s and 60s music over the loudspeaker all the time. whenever louie louie comes on i like to change the words in my head to julie julie. that's the name of my older 1 1/2 year old female.


----------



## arycrest

Ray Lynch - RHYTHM IN THE PEWS from: DEEP BREAKFAST


----------



## Wolfgeist

*Hunter's theme:*





*Official training song for Hunter and me (I use it for our training vids and listen to it for training and before trials):*





*Zenna's theme: *


----------



## d4lilbitz

"I Put A Spell On You" ~ Bette Midler

Sometimes I feel like that have me wrapped around their paws lol!


----------



## Kovinator

'Thunderstruck' by AC/DC, as that is exactly what it feels like to get an early morning greeting from Kovy when my bed room door is left open. He hops up and curls in head first, making sure to jolt you out of dreamland..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl

Karlo's theme song:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gz2GVlQkn4Q&feature=kp

"I was born without this fear
Now only this seems clear
I need to move, I need to fight
I need to lose myself tonight
Whoa, come with me now
I'm gonna take you down
Whoa, come with me now
I'm gonna show you how

Afraid to lose control
And caught up in this world
I've wasted time, I've wasted breath
I think I've thought myself to death"


----------



## TommyB681

Merry Go Round by Kacey Musgrave

First time I heard the song was when I was driving Penny home from the breeder and she threw up in the back of my car lol


----------



## lyssa62

Florence & The Machine Dog Days Are Over (LIVE) - YouTube

I want to find somebody to help me choreograph this for me and roxy...she loves this song too..makes us both happy


----------



## SuperG

Amazing Grace

SuperG


----------



## Aviorwolf

Rocker (AC/DC) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-aH62UIPt4


----------



## dclolinger

The pretenders - stand by you

I'll stand by you - The Pretenders (with lyrics) - YouTube

My boy will stand by me no matter what!


----------

